# Jumping ping/bad ping



## opelgtman73 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok i tried to figure my problem from other forums and threads but i have had no such luck so i made an account here and am going to post my problem and hopefully you all can help me.

I recently was able to upgrade to internet speeds fast enough to do some online gaming, one problem i have run into however is really high ping and just jumpy, bad ping in general.

I mainly play battlefield 3 online with a gaming community im part of. Their server is in Dallas, TX. And according to the the server overseer, all the equipment is top of the line and it is a very good server. I live in Tulsa, OK and this Dallas server is not too far away so i figured i should not have as high pings as i do.

I also normally use teamspeak while playing as well and when my ping is really high i start to cut out on my mic as well as lag extremely bad in-game. Im quite sure the problem is on my end and NOT the servers i play on or use.

I am using an air card through Sprint. It is hooked to a router which transmits it so the whole house has internet wirelessly and i according to speedtest.net my average results are:
~150-250ms ping
~0.50-2.00 Mbps DOWN
~0.05-0.50 Mbps UP

Like i said im quite positive the problem is on my end and not the servers but im just not sure where. Is this ping problem typical or even fixable with an air card and internet connections like this? I am typically around 150 ping or so but sometimes it will jump to as high as 1800 and my entertainment goes bye bye .

Thank you for any help you can give. Here are my specs, ill try and post as much as i can. My tech level is minimal so please be very specific and easy to understand when asking me to do things and such.

Newegg.com - Recertified: HP Pavilion dv6-6140us Refurbished Notebook AMD A-Series A8-3500M(1.5GHz) 15.6" 6GB Memory 640GB HDD 5400rpm BD Combo AMD Radeon HD 6620G

Here is a link to almost my exact laptop, the only other difference that i can see is that mine has a 6750 separate GPU and runs the crossfire thing to run both cards. But everything else is exactly like mine that i can see. I thought it would be easier than posting it all here.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
If possible, I would recommend trying a wired connection to see if that makes a difference. Wireless connections are notorious for having dropped pieces of traffic data, and that could be contributing to the problem. 
Also, what type of Internet connection do you have (cable, DSL, etc.)?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

He has an Aircard through Sprint, and I'm pretty positive that is your issue. Cell service is always spotty, and dropped packets will wreak havoc with online play.


----------

